# Darryl o's competition spring vs d spring on the m9



## Goose1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey folks I'm new to Berreta's as I always wanted one and just picked up an m9.
I hear a lot of talk about the d spring mod but not about the competition spring by Darryl o's. What's the difference?


----------



## Goose1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm sorry David Os.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hang tight, ShipWreck should be able to help you out with this one. I believe reading an old thread of his that he preferred the Beretta factory "D" spring over the others as I recall.


----------

